# IBS Symptoms going back as far as I can remember



## tmallen57 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was a baby with colic symptoms, spent most of my adolescence with weird gas and alternating constipation and diarrhea accompanied with intense abdominal pains and, in one case, a fainting episode. It's been that way my entire life (I'm 58 now). There was a period of time when it seemed to subside, my late 20s through my late 30s.

I've run the entire course of symptoms: fainting, horrible gas, constipation, brown-water diarrhea, intense abdominal pain. This is the deal: I come from an ethnically Greek family and we do have a history of beta-thalassemia. I don't carry the trait but my pediatrician, many decades back, suggested that there might be a connection between my 'fainting and abdominal pains' and the family history of beta-thalassemia.

I'm fine, mostly. But, I've noticed that, since I've crossed the threshold into post-menopause, it seems to be getting bad. I've had doctors tell me that I'm 'depressed,' 'anxious,' and otherwise psychologically upset. I am not aware of any of these feelings. All I can summon up are those GI symptoms. That's it.

Anyone else?


----------

